# Bolens Iseki H1502 Hybrid sno blower and mower hookup and manuals



## quardz (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all,
I just picked up a Bolens Iseki H1502 Hybrid last week. It only came with the users manual. I have no manuals for the mower, Model 17350, or for the snow blower, model 17377, I think... I am looking for any information on how these attachments are lifted with the 3 point hitch and also any owners manuals that could be downloaded..
Thank you,
Ed
[email protected]


----------

